# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Sugestión, ¿Realidad o Ficción?

## Mr.Minds

Hola a todos,

Me preguntaba si es posible implantar una idea en el espectador para que crea que es suya, por ejemplo, si quiero que diga el 3 de diamantes, ¿Cómo consigo que lo diga creyendo que es su propia idea y que no se de cuenta de que está siendo sugestionada?

Disculpad las molestias y muchas gracias.

----------


## Moñiño

Se puede llegar hacer pero es muy difícil. Te llevará unos cuantos años de estudio de psicología, hipnosis, hipnosis conversacional, PNL.........Cosas que yo llevo estudiando y practicando mas de una década para que de cuando en cuando (no siempre) haciendo alguna experiencia me salga algo similar a lo que planteas. Y con esto te lo he dicho todo. Salu2

----------


## Mr.Minds

Muchísimas gracias, yo llevo sólo un par de años estudiando la hipnosis, a ver si con mucha más experiencia consigo realizar algo similar. De nuevo muchísimas gracias.

----------


## bydariogamer

Yo (en mi humilde opinión) no creo necesario usar psicolgía e hipnosis. Se logra un efecto similar con ciertos forzajes... Pero hay muchos libros que lo explican...

----------

